
Tools are not the Answer - pavel_lishin
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/10/04/CodeIsNotTheAnswer.html
======
pavel_lishin
> Later, the guilty programmer thanked the lead developer for protecting him.
> He said: “I knew I shouldn’t have reused that code, but we were in a rush.”
> She smiled at him and told him not to worry about it.

> And right there, ladies and gentlemen, you can see both the cause of the
> apocalypse, and the obvious solution.

I disagree with the author here; yes, the original programmer should not have
been sloppy, but this is much like Equifax - it doesn't matter which
particular person hit ctrl-V. What matters is that the code in question made
it through the entire workflow, from development to production, without anyone
noticing, without sufficient testing, without QA.

The lead developer was absolutely right to take responsibility.

------
bryanrasmussen
Actually I have to worry about the logical limits of someone who has seen a TV
show and then pronounces "And right there, ladies and gentlemen, you can see
both the cause of the apocalypse, and the obvious solution."

------
bryanrasmussen
Tools are a thing that over the history of humanity have been shown to
improve, even over the much shorter history of programming tools have
improved. Yet the ability of large groups of people to have extremely high
discipline under deadlines has not beens shown to be improvable. Perhaps if we
excoriate the programmers more they will be straighten up and do as we ask of
them.

On edit: If there is widespread and long-lived failure to live up to your best
practices, it is the practices that have failed.

